# If you have/ had shooting vagina/ cervix pain...



## feedindy

If you have/ had shooting vagina/ cervix pain, how dilated were you when you got checked? Also do you know what station the baby was?

I had heard that these shooting pains were from baby engaging and cervix thinning. I have had these pains for about a week now. Tomorrow is my first internal check, so I am excited to find out where I am at and how low the baby is and if I am dilated at all.


----------



## flumpsmummy

ive been having the pains too and my gosh they bloody hurt, take my breath away too, we dont get internals here in the uk, (well my area doesnt) i was told baby is head down (ceph) and engaged also just that she was really low down, also was told the pains mean the same as you have mentioned.xx


----------



## Louise1985

ive had them too. but we dont get internals either so just have to wait and see...hope it does mean somethings happening :)


----------



## we can't wait

Hey 
My baby has been head down since 28 weeks. I just started getting, like, inner-vaginal cramping/shooting pains at 35 weeks. At my 35 week checkup I was not dilating or effaced. After a few days of having those pains, I went back to the doctor for my 36 week checkup & was 60% effaced, 1cm dilated.
Now, at 36+3 I went to the ER because my blood pressure had spiked up, am now having regular contractions & am 1.5cm dilated... soooo, hopefully I'll go into labor soon! Hope that your pains are helping you efface & dialte!! You'll hopefully be meeting you LO soon :D

Good luck! :flow:


----------



## Becky9384

Hey! I get the pains and its awful sometimes!! I have dropped and my doctor said that my babies head is very low and I'm dilated to a one!!!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

ooooh i hate these pains, i have had them since 32 weeks+ and since then i have had 3 internals (because of other reasons) but not once has the midwife/docs told me if im dilated or effaced so im guessing im not, or if i am then its only around 1cm and nothing to get excited about lol! i suppose sometimes your not even dilated when you feel the pains, could just be like me and have a very eager baby but a very uneager body!! x


----------



## gatormom2tots

I am now 1 cm and 50% with the pains!


----------



## keljt1127

i was having those pains but was NOT dilated ! ill find out tomorrow tho because that was last weeks apt!


----------



## yomo

I am having these pains as well, they are really worrying me and stopping me from sleeping ( x


----------



## oaklvr

I had those pains too. At 35 weeks I was 1 cm dialated and not effaced. Baby was head down but not engaged either.


----------



## lilly77

I am totally having these pains and they've really increased the last two days!! My bump is very low and have been told she's fully engaged. Sometimes I can't even walk the pains are so bad, and the whole area is swollen and sore.
I hope she's not overdue I can't take much more of this!


----------



## georgina.miss

hi ya im only 33 weeks and i get these quite a bit and have done for quite a while but im definitely not dilated - that i know of anyway!! Theyre soooo painful though ive always wondered what it could be, im going to ask next time!! xx


----------



## feedindy

Just an update...I just got back from my appt and I am 0 cm dilated and doc said my cervix was still very thick. Booo! All those sharp pains for nothing.


----------



## flumpsmummy

aww noooooo hopefully they might start to get things working.xx


----------



## Mother of 4

Ugh...I've been getting horrible shooting pains and odd sensations but I've only been dialated to 1cm since 35 weeks so it's not meaning much for me. Baby has been head down so I'm just contributing it to that.


----------



## georgina.miss

awww what a shame- annoying isn't it that we go through sooo many different pains before labour even begins, for absolutely no reason!! Its good to know that someone else is getting them too but without being dilated etc :) xx


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Same here Motherof4.

I have a doc appt tomorrow and I'm gonna see if I have made any progress so far. The shooting pains are getting more frequent and my BH are more intense so we'll see!

Hopefully these pains are for a good cause.


----------



## maddog37

When I had the shooting pains for about 2 weeks, my OB checked and my cervix was soft but not dilated. That was about 2 weeks before I gave birth.

But dilation could be really slow for weeks or really fast (mine pretty much opened all the way up on the birth day)


----------

